# Success Hits



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Every now and then success hits. I purchased a pheasant and a duck to practice with my girl (who if you previously remember would not pick up a duck, and ate a pigeon). I teased her with it at home, and didn't get much. So, I threw her leash on, grabbed the pheasant, and we walked to the neighboring pond. I held my breath, tossed it in, and--









We have a bird dog at last! Phew!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Whoo-hoooooo!!! WTG Scout!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yyaayyyy! For the success AND For working your dog! 

My duck is still in the freezer...I haven't quite decided on what to do and to get the time to do something with it.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I wanna see pictures!!!

Ya know what they call goldens that are pretty and birdy?

Show And Go!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah!!! awesome photos, great job Scout!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe there is hope for Teddi yet! 

Good job Scout.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Neato! She looks so happy!

make sure to really dry the pheasant off before re-freezing. They don't do well wet. I'd be careful about throwing it in the water again, pheasants tend to sink.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent!! And a beautiful bird dog at that!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> make sure to really dry the pheasant off before re-freezing. They don't do well wet. I'd be careful about throwing it in the water again, pheasants tend to sink.


Oh crap :doh: Thanks for the tip. I rinsed my pheasant, but did not dry it....

Will my duck float? I am thinking I am going to repeat this process a few times to get this 'birds are cool' stuff to really sink in.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Ducks will definitely be a lot more durable for water work. I tend to thaw and refreeze them several times. Pheasants are more fragile, I usually don't get more than a couple of uses out of them (on land) before the skin tears and if I use them in the water the feathers seem to disappear fairly quickly.

Way to go getting her to fetch the real birdies! Sometimes it can be a tough transition.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Does it matter if you thaw them before freezing? Will they last longer? Better for training?

Also--what about using quails or chukars? I will be able to get some of them later in the summer if I want.

Thanks guys for the posts! I am so happy now!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yayyy - what a good girl


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Isn't it fun to watch them!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Good job, Scout!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I freeze/thaw until the birds are too gross (subjective). Drying them before refreezing is best.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> I freeze/thaw until the birds are too gross (subjective).


 
Yep, same here. 

I only use ducks when we work in water, the others don't fare as well after getting wet.


----------

